# 4 early miscarriages and im pregnant again . boobs are not as sore at 5.5 weeks



## purplekitty

Hi all, dont know if its just plain old paranoia but im convincing myself that this pregnancy is going to end like the past 4....

Over the past 18months ive had 4 recurrent miscarriages - just cant carry past 6 ish weeks...

The symptoms i had with the miscarriages were brown discharge, very bfp that kept getting lighter, bad cramping, loss of symptoms and then of course the bleeding...

When i tested last week i got the strongest of blue lines yet and ive been doing test every other day and they look the same (definitely not getting lighter)... however, just before I was due a period my boobs started to hurt and only a few days ago I woke myself up if i laid on them as they hurt that much, and everytime i took my bra off it was 'oh my' .... but i went for a bath last night and took my bra off and for once they didnt hurt, once in bed i prodded them and they are slightly tender to the sides but i could easily sleep on them.... now im fretting because loss of tenderness is what i experienced with the last 4 pregnancies...

fingers crossed i havent had any cramping nor brown discharge but im so worked up. Just feel like crying all the time. I am dating 5.5 weeks and i have a vaginal scan on the 4th october but ive convinced myself it will go all wrong...

:(


----------



## sandrab

Hi try so hard not to worry,I know it's difficult but try having happy thoughts

I am the same as you 3 previous MMC in past year and now 7 weeks pregnant have no pregnancy symptoms :( but hoping that it's just an easy pregnancy 

Away for scan today

Will be praying for sticky baby for you and me x


----------



## purplekitty

sandrab said:


> Hi try so hard not to worry,I know it's difficult but try having happy thoughts
> 
> I am the same as you 3 previous MMC in past year and now 7 weeks pregnant have no pregnancy symptoms :( but hoping that it's just an easy pregnancy
> 
> Away for scan today
> 
> Will be praying for sticky baby for you and me x

thanks sandrab .... you having the internal scan? Its just a worrying time isnt it... i think ill feel loads better once i get to 7/8 weeks as the past 4 pregnancies havent lastest that far.

let me know how you get on at the scan, sending all the luck in the world.... xx


----------



## Cata

Oh hun I feel so much for you!

I also had 4 early mcs in the past, last one just one cycle before this pregnancy.

Reading you I feel like I'm reading my own story. Every single one of my mcs started just like yours and bleeding was always the bad part because in my case it lead to mc every time at 6 or 7 weeks. This time I was put on progesterone supplements and well baby is almost here. Are you getting any kind of treatment to avoid a mc? not that is necessary but depending on the problem it could be?

Now to the symptoms, I experienced loss of symptoms 9 all of them very early on this pregnancy, and I was terrified because that was what happened with my oprev pregnancies that ended in mc. My doctor explained to me that it was simply the way my pregnancies were and that it had nothing to do with the baby being o or not, now I know he was right because i have had no symptoms since around 6 weeks and baby is going strong.

You must be sick of everyone telling you everything will be ok and to relax and don;t worry so i won't tell you that. I'm not a very religious person but all I can say is put everything in God's hands and try as hard as you can to have faith. You and bean are in my prayers, I really hope time flies so you can start enjoying a very healthy pregnancy :hugs:


----------



## purplekitty

Cata said:


> Oh hun I feel so much for you!
> 
> I also had 4 early mcs in the past, last one just one cycle before this pregnancy.
> 
> Reading you I feel like I'm reading my own story. Every single one of my mcs started just like yours and bleeding was always the bad part because in my case it lead to mc every time at 6 or 7 weeks. This time I was put on progesterone supplements and well baby is almost here. Are you getting any kind of treatment to avoid a mc? not that is necessary but depending on the problem it could be?
> 
> Now to the symptoms, I experienced loss of symptoms 9 all of them very early on this pregnancy, and I was terrified because that was what happened with my oprev pregnancies that ended in mc. My doctor explained to me that it was simply the way my pregnancies were and that it had nothing to do with the baby being o or not, now I know he was right because i have had no symptoms since around 6 weeks and baby is going strong.
> 
> You must be sick of everyone telling you everything will be ok and to relax and don;t worry so i won't tell you that. I'm not a very religious person but all I can say is put everything in God's hands and try as hard as you can to have faith. You and bean are in my prayers, I really hope time flies so you can start enjoying a very healthy pregnancy :hugs:

thanks cata ... your words are kind and reassuring. No i phoned the hospital to tell that I had tested positive and the nurse said ill speak to the doctor and phone you back... she phoned me back with an appointment for a internal scan on the 4th october.... this feels such a life time away !!! I phoned my own local surgery this morning and asked them to do some hcg checks and i go in tomorrow.... Since waking up my boobs have gotten slightly soarer but now im cramping - just like the miscarriages before but the pain is more in my back/top of bum.... when i miscarried last time and mentioned about progesterone to my doctor she just screwed her face and brushed my question to the side.... Congratulations on your healthy pregnancy - well done you. :happydance:


----------



## Cata

purplekitty said:


> Cata said:
> 
> 
> Oh hun I feel so much for you!
> 
> I also had 4 early mcs in the past, last one just one cycle before this pregnancy.
> 
> Reading you I feel like I'm reading my own story. Every single one of my mcs started just like yours and bleeding was always the bad part because in my case it lead to mc every time at 6 or 7 weeks. This time I was put on progesterone supplements and well baby is almost here. Are you getting any kind of treatment to avoid a mc? not that is necessary but depending on the problem it could be?
> 
> Now to the symptoms, I experienced loss of symptoms 9 all of them very early on this pregnancy, and I was terrified because that was what happened with my oprev pregnancies that ended in mc. My doctor explained to me that it was simply the way my pregnancies were and that it had nothing to do with the baby being o or not, now I know he was right because i have had no symptoms since around 6 weeks and baby is going strong.
> 
> You must be sick of everyone telling you everything will be ok and to relax and don;t worry so i won't tell you that. I'm not a very religious person but all I can say is put everything in God's hands and try as hard as you can to have faith. You and bean are in my prayers, I really hope time flies so you can start enjoying a very healthy pregnancy :hugs:
> 
> thanks cata ... your words are kind and reassuring. No i phoned the hospital to tell that I had tested positive and the nurse said ill speak to the doctor and phone you back... she phoned me back with an appointment for a internal scan on the 4th october.... this feels such a life time away !!! I phoned my own local surgery this morning and asked them to do some hcg checks and i go in tomorrow.... Since waking up my boobs have gotten slightly soarer but now im cramping - just like the miscarriages before but the pain is more in my back/top of bum.... when i miscarried last time and mentioned about progesterone to my doctor she just screwed her face and brushed my question to the side.... Congratulations on your healthy pregnancy - well done you. :happydance:Click to expand...


2 more weeks def seems like a lifetime when you are worried for someone so precious. i actually paid for a private consultation a week after I got my bfp because i couldn't wait any longer, that was the doctor who prescribed the progesterone, I just told her that the doctor who saw me with my last MC in the US mentioned it and she said: okay he may be right.

I did also had cramps at the beginning of my pregnancy this time, they were actually much worse than the cramping I got with my other pregnancies right before bleeding, but even with that I didn't bleed and I was not taking progesterone yet.

Be positive! you can do it! plus it's time for life to give you back some of that happiness you have lost with your LO's :hugs:


----------



## sandrab

thanks sandrab .... you having the internal scan? Its just a worrying time isnt it... i think ill feel loads better once i get to 7/8 weeks as the past 4 pregnancies havent lastest that far.

let me know how you get on at the scan, sending all the luck in the world.... xx[/QUOTE]

Had a scan today but bladder wasn't full enough!!! So had internal scan measuring 6w2days saw little heartbeat feel better, but won't settle until after 8 weeks as this is when had all other 3 MMC 

Xxx


----------

